# All Slavic: toilet paper



## ilocas2

How do you say *toilet paper* in your language? List also colloquial words, not only oficial. Thank you


----------



## jasio

In Polish it's "*papier toaletowy*".

With regards to the colloquialisms, you may probably find many, especially used locally or regionally. The one which I remembered was '*srajtaśma*', which could be roughly translated as a 'sh*t tape'. I also seem to recall '*dupny papier'*. Although, frankly speaking, I would not use either of these words in a conversation with my mum.


----------



## ilocas2

Hm, so few replies, it seems that toilet paper is not much used by Slavs.


----------



## Irbis

In Slovenian "toaletni papir". Or "skret papir" colloquially.


----------



## Милан

Toалет папир (toalet papir). I don't know if we even have other words for it.


----------



## ajitam

"Toaletni papir", "toalet papir" and "wc papir" are all normal ways of calling it. Colloquially, there's also "drek papir".


----------



## Awwal12

In Russian it is, quite literally, туалетная бумага (tual'étnaja bumága). I cannot remember anything colloquial except probably "туалетка" (tual'étka); it can be contextually shortened to just "paper" (бумага), of course.


----------



## bibax

Czech: *toaletní papír*, colloquially *hajzlpapír* (quite common word);

*hajzl* (colloquially WC, bog, crapper) < Austrian German Häusel, Scheißhäusel + *papír* < Germ. Papier;


----------



## Awwal12

Awwal12 said:


> I cannot remember anything colloquial except probably "туалетка" (tual'étka)


 Actually I can: "сортирка" (sortírka, [sɐɾ'tʲiɾkə]).  That's what we used to call it in the army most of the time. (Сортир is a colloquial word for a toilet, from French "sortir" - "to exit".)


----------

